# 

## F_O_X

!
    :       ?   "  "   .       10      .  ""   .

----------


## rust

,  .

----------


## MaK

!
         =)
        ...

----------


## F_O_X

> ,  .

   ,   
  -  () - , ,       ,   ,   , ,     , *   '*,    , ; 
  "              ' " 
     ???

----------


## MaK

?
?...
   =) 
  -  ?
   =)

----------


## F_O_X

> ?
> ?...
>    =) 
>   -  ?
>    =)

           ,     ...  ..    -    !   -  !

----------


## Ihor

?

----------


## Def

> "              ' " 
>      ???

----------


## F_O_X

> ?

         !       .       .     -       .     .

----------


## MaK

?

----------


## RAMM

> ,   
>   -  () - , ,       ,   ,   , ,     , *   '*,    , ; 
>   "              ' " 
>      ???

    (   )    .    .     -    
,    /  .

----------


## Victorious

*                                     ' * 
  ( ³    (), 2005, N 52, .565 ) 
 {  ,        N 3425-IV ( 3425-15 )  09.02.2006, , 2006, N 26, .213 }  
...      1.   
                :  *    -    ()  -  , ,        * ,     ,    , ,     , *   '*,    , ; 
     ...
      13.    ()     
... **  *  ,       * .     ,    ,      '     ,            ,             ,    '              . ...
     " 175-1.        *    ,   * ,     ,    , ,  , - *           '   * . 
            ,          ,             , -
                  '          "
- ,     ,   . ҳ     .

----------


## V00D00People

> /  .

     ,          . 
   , ,

----------


## rust

> ,    ,   *'*     ,          ,            ,   '         . ...

     ?
  . ..   . 
    .

----------


## Victorious

()  . ,     ,     ? ',    '  -  ,   ?

----------


## RAMM

> ?
>   . ..   . 
>     .

    ,     ,    .
  -  ,       ,   . 
..      ,   .
 ,   ,    
   .      .

----------


## F_O_X

> ?

    .    .   

> ,          . 
>    , ,

              ?           ?

----------


## V00D00People

> ?           ?

   ,            . 
 :          ,    ,       ?    ,           ?

----------


## rust

> ,     ,    .
>   -  ,       ,   . 
> ..      ,   .
>  ,   ,    
>    .      .

            .         .    ?   . 
   ,  ,       .  **:             .    ,      ,    .

----------

*F_O_X*, _  䳺_ .    ""    ,   .        ,       , ,  ?      ( ,   ,   ').       ',    ,    ,        ,       ""?!  ?
    :
)    .
)      ,

----------


## admin

䒿?        -     .

----------


## RAMM

> 䒿?        -     .

           .     .        ,
  .

----------


## kobieta

> .     .        ,
>   .

      , ...   +       .... (!!!!) ...   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  , ...  !

----------


## Ihor

> !       .       .     -       .     .

    ,                     !:)  
      ,   ,  , , , ,    ,

----------

> !:)

  Ihor,      ²,   '   !

----------


## Tail

(          ) ,   
:            .             ?

----------


## admin

> .     .        ,
>   .

      ,  ,  䒿

----------


## Ihor

> Ihor,      ²,   '   !

        !:)          !:)

----------


## RAMM

> ,  ,  䒿

   ,    ,    .
     -   .

----------


## Tail

,      .     -  -       () .      -     .      ,      
:

----------


## V00D00People

,  -      :)

----------


## rust

> !:)          !:)

  
    :  

> -  ,  -       , -  .  ,   ,       .    -  , ,  , -        ,   ,    ,   .
> -       ?   ? ,    ,      ?            .           ?  -             ,       ,       . -   :  ,  ,    ,       ,    .   ,   , ,   ,                 ,       .
> ,        ,     . ,         "  !"   -    .(       ,       ).  ,    !  ,           !  ,            -   , -    .     !                    -
>  !     , ,     -  , ,          200,            !

----------


## kobieta

> ,      .     -  -       () .      -     .      ,      
> :

  .. ""     - !      ,     !

----------


## Tail

> ,  -      :)

  ,       ,          

> .. ""     - !      ,     !

              ,         

> :

   ,  .       ?

----------


## rust

> ,  .       ?

  
  .
 .        .   .
   .
        .     .
  ?
   ,     ,        .    .  ! 
 ....
      .....
        .    ,   ?
   .

----------


## MaK

> ()  . ,     ,     ? ',    '  -  ,   ?

     .
    ,   .  - 
        ?

----------


## laithemmer

> .
>     ,   .  - 
>         ?

     ,   ?
  .    ,    .      䒿.   - .    -   ,            .     (    -     ""),   -   -!!!     䒿!!        !!!  ,        -     !
  ,     - "  ,      ". 
 ,    䒿    ,   ,    ,        ! 
     ,    ?    ,    - ", ",   , ,        ?!  *FOX*      -  ,     .   ? -   !       -   !     *MaK* -        -   ?! 
..       ,  ,     ,      (),     .

----------


## F_O_X

> *F_O_X*, _  䳺_ .    ""    ,   .        ,       , ,  ?      ( ,   ,   ').       ',    ,    ,        ,       ""?!  ?
>     :
> )    .
> )      ,

     ! 
  -   
  -          .     -  .   

> ,   ?
>   .    ,    .      䒿.   - .    -   ,            .     (    -     ""),   -   -!!!     䒿!!        !!!  ,        -     !
>   ,     - "  ,      ". 
>  ,    䒿    ,   ,    ,        ! 
>      ,    ?    ,    - ", ",   , ,        ?!  *FOX*      -  ,     .   ? -   !       -   !     *MaK* -        -   ?! 
> ..       ,  ,     ,      (),     .

            (  )           ?

----------


## RAMM

> ...
>           (  )           ?

   :   -       ,       . 
         .   .

----------


## laithemmer

*F_O_X*,     ,    

> ...      -  ,     ...

      ,   -   . 
  ?

----------


## F_O_X

> :   -       ,       . 
>          .   .

    !    ,             ...  
.. ...             ,   ,    ?                   ,     ?     ...  .        ...

----------


## RAMM

> !    ,             ...  
> ...

          .     ,     , .

----------


## F_O_X

> .     ,     , .

        ?  ,    !     ,       .     .

----------


## RAMM

> ?  ,    !     ,       .     .

    ...       
 - , , , , , , , ...   .

----------

> !:)          !:)

  Ihor,     ,  ,-,      ""   .  !
      '....
    !         ? **:    Ihor,     ,    򳺿 ,    ?       ""  ?

----------

> *                                     ' * 
>   ( ³    (), 2005, N 52, .565 ) 
>  {  ,        N 3425-IV ( 3425-15 )  09.02.2006, , 2006, N 26, .213 }  
> ...      1.   
>                 :  *    -    ()  -  , ,        * ,     ,    , ,     , *   '*,    , ; 
>      ...
>       13.    ()     
> ... **  *  ,       * .     ,    ,      '     ,            ,             ,    '              . ...
>      " 175-1.        *    ,   * ,     ,    , ,  , - *           '   * . 
> ...

    ,    ) -       .           . , ,      - .      "" -             .   , .  
 --   .    ,  ,     ,   .    ,    .
   ,  ,  .,                -   ,  ,  ?   -   ,    .   ,       ?))   . ,     ,   ,      ,    ,    "  "    ,             ? :)
     )) 
. ,  , ,  , ,  ,  ,    (         )   -      .    ,    -,                 (  ).       ?   -    )

----------


## Olio

*F_O_X*,  ,       . ,  ,   ,     ...

----------


## F_O_X

> *F_O_X*,  ,       . ,  ,   ,     ...

            1995       (   ),                  - ...    ,    .   .        (     ...) 
P.S.      ....

----------


## Olio

,  )))       ,    '          ,      ...

----------


## Tail

> .
>     ,   .  - 
>         ?

              .     -    .
         ,       ?     ,     -20        -      .  **:    :      ,   ,            .   ,            11-. , ,  -     .       -       (  20   , ,       ).    .     -    ,           16-17    .        5-   ,

----------


## Waldemar

**,     ...   ...          ,       (           ,     ,    ,         (  ),       ,          )....
      2 ,         ,      ,     ...      ,       ,     ...         ,      ...         (!) ,     (   ),        ,    ,     ,       ,     ,    *...
            ,   "*,  ,        !   ... ...   ,   ... ! !  ,   ...   ...   ,   ,   ...   ! ! !!!! !    ...        .../*  */ ....    ..."       ,      ** ,    ...

----------


## F_O_X

> ,  )))       ,    '          ,      ...

   C  -             ...

----------


## Ihor

> Ihor,     ,  ,-,      ""   .  !
>       '....
>     !         ? **:    Ihor,     ,    򳺿 ,    ?       ""  ?

     !  ,        
       ,    :) 
PS 
  ,   :)

----------


## F_O_X

> !  ,        
>        ,    :) 
> PS 
>   ,   :)

  ...    ...     .       .

----------


## Olio

*F_O_X*,    - .    ,    ,     ,        '   (     )   , ,  -   ..     ,      ?...

----------

*Waldemar*,  .    ,     ,   .     ,     .          "" (  ). 
   ,   -     . ,   -        -,  ,    -  ,   ..    "-"  6    .  .    -     ,      -      ,   . ..   ,      .
   (  ,      ).
 , ,          ,  ,       .    . ,     ,    (  ,    .  -   ..  ..).  ?      ,    .        )

----------


## MaK

*Waldemar*, +1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
  ,        , 
   .       !? 60%    , 90%     .
  ,   =)     

       -   !!!

----------


## admin

*MaK*,      ,        ,          .
     .    ,        .
  ,         .
  ,        .
?

----------


## MaK

=)

----------


## Tail

,   .      ,       6-        -  .     ,      .

----------


## vetal115

,      - .   ,          ,            ,         .             .       ,        ,      .
    ,   ,      ,      ,  .  ,                     .    ,   .         ,   .
       ,       .

----------


## S

> !

       ,  -         .     , ,               ,    .   .

----------


## Ihor

.       ,       ,  1000

----------


## S

> ,       ,  1000

----------


## Fantasy

-     .

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> !
>     :       ?   "  "   .       10      .  ""   .

         ,            ,   .      ?
      ,          ,            . 
  ,      .,  /   ( ) ,       .  
.    ,              .      (  ).             .  ,     ...
 ,        ,     ,    .

----------


## fabulist

> ...    ...     .       .

      ?     ' ,    .   ?   , ,  . ,       .     ,  .  

> ,

   

> -     .

  ǳ 񳺿    .     ',   ...

----------


## vetal115

> -     .

       ,  .

----------


## Ihor

> *    ?     ' ,    .   ?   , ,  .* ,       . *    ,  .*  
> ǳ 񳺿    .     ',   ...

  
   :) 
    ,   ,  !  , , ,   ,                                 
         ! :)

----------


## Cveha

,         .    -    ,     ,    ,      .      -       . 
  ,    -      -      ????       ,   ,        )))  **:          ,     9-  ,     ,    ,    ,   )))

----------


## fabulist

> ! :)

  ,  .  .

----------


## serg1975

.   ,    ...-     (((

----------


## vetal115

> .   ,    ...-     (((

         ,      .

----------


## serg1975

> ,      .

  ,  ))))))))))

----------


## saletell

,  -   ,         !    ,   - !   ,           .     !   ,          ,      ... ..     !!!

----------


## Alex_Tee_

,     .      ,       ,       ,       .   ,   2    ,  ,      ,  !!!  4 !!!         ,      ,        ,   1 . ...   ,    .     ,   ...

----------


## serg1975

.   .))       ,      .     . ,    .....   ))))))

----------


## saletell

> ......... ))))))

----------


## S

> ǳ 񳺿

     ,       - ? .          - ,  - .     ,   ..    ...    

> ,      ,  !

  *Alex_Tee_*,      ,   .   2              .     , ,    .           .

----------


## vetal115

> *Alex_Tee_*,      ,   .   2              .     , ,    .           .

               ?

----------


## S

> ?

  *vetal115*, ,    .    . 
         .

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> *Alex_Tee_*,      ,   .   2              .     , ,    .           .

    !!!

----------


## vetal115

> *vetal115*, ,    .    . 
>          .

    .      ,   ,    .

----------


## vas197

:                          !

----------


## Elvi$

,         ,                    ,

----------


## serg1975

> vetal115, ,    .    .

     -     ?     ?  
 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
  .    !!!!!!!!!

----------


## S

> ?

    ,      .      .      

> .    !

----------


## serg1975

> ,

   ????

----------


## S

**:     

> ?

   .   ,     "".

----------


## serg1975

**:     

> .   ,     "".

     **:       !!!

----------

